# Life of the orks



## banelord (Jan 9, 2010)

Im new to Heresy but i have always liked warhammer and rp.In this you play an ork each and say what they do, they start of as boyz and you choose where they go from there.Everyone starts with the same equipment a rusty choppa,slugga and 5 stikkbomms.

You start on Esta'deor a desert planet on the fringes of known space.You are part of a small clan called the Beastcrushas due to the large amount of large reptiles and creatures about.You have to help the clan on its way to WAAGGHH level.The clan is currently fighting some guardsmen who were stranded and decided to become sand raiders.This is sometime before the Horus Heresy.

Name.(ex Snagtooth)
Quick description.(ex An ork who from being spawned from the spore has liked fiddling with machinery)
Expected career.(ex mekboy)

Post in your actions in ork as best you can.I'll play as the gm and do npc interactions.Post in what you do and ill decide the outcome.The Current warboss is Snagtooth.I'll update probably atleast every 2 days so post as often as you can.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

First off, welcome to Heresy and the Role playing forums. We have a lot of young talent here and it is always good to see a new face join the crowd.

That being said, I think it might help you to take a step back before you jump into the fire feet first. Read through the Stickies by Darkreever located at the top of the roleplay forums. Don't just skim them... actually read them! There is a plethora of information contained within them for the basics on starting a successful RP. As well as read through some of the longer running RP's that are already posted, this will give you somewhat of a feeling as to what people expect from a GM as well as a RP in general.

As your recruitment thread stands, there isn't much information for players to nibble on as far as the storyline goes and how you are going to run it. Giving a brief paragraph or two of information about the actual story you will be running can aid your players in creating their characters- even if you only cover the basics of 'Who, What, When, Where, and Why'

In your recruitment thread it is also good to lay out the rules you will be following as well as how you intend to GM. Will you be 'playing' a character along with your PC's or will you be more of a storyteller who works through NPC's to drive the action forward? How often will you be updating as well as what do you expect from your players for their posts (once a week? more? daily?)? How will you deal with scenes and actions of players; will you allow players to describe their actions then you will decide the outcomes or will you give the players free rein? Are you going to require your players to speak in 'Ork' or can they forgo the crazy spelling in favour of just speaking normally?

These are just a few questions that are good to answer before you get chin deep in the pool. No one wants to see a RP fail on these forums and we don't bite (well, not hard at least!) so feel free to ask your own questions!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

so, from what I understand: we all start with the same equipment, but how are we going to get new/better equipment? I'll be your first Ork on the line though.  

*Name:* Bloodrak'h
*Quick Description*: An big Ork with a darker (though slightly more yellow) coloured skin who had always felt better than the rest, and a born leader.
*Expected Career* Warboss/Nob on Bike (with a pet-squiggy )

hope this is what you're looking for. If you need more info: I'm all ears


----------



## banelord (Jan 9, 2010)

When i get more people ill make a map of the village.This game is pretty freeform so you can make ,steal or buy weapons and other stuff.


----------



## Blakfang thugga (Jan 16, 2010)

*ork*

name:blakfang

looks:nomal green with a black fang

wants to become the most killy warboss orky life is a good one  

would like mega killy weapon and mega amour


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes an ork thread!
finaly

Name: Mek Agromak

Looks: Bright green. Dark red eyes.

Career: Mek

(Can meks make weapons in this thread?)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Name: Jag'd Tooth
Description: A smaller ork. Since he came out of the spore, he has been fidiling with the creatures, exspecially the bigger ones, he wants to get one so he can get a large mount and look bigger then the other boyz.
Expected Career: Squig Herder/Rider.


----------



## banelord (Jan 9, 2010)

Android yes meks can make weapons but you start as a normal boy.


----------



## Templar Bones (Jan 12, 2010)

I really like the idea of building up a squad from scratch and showing how they develop into a full blown waaagh, however. I think you should take Eupharati's advice and either redo your initial posts in a better format or even better see if a veteran rp'er would mind gm'ing for you. No insult intended but I think it would make for a more interesting thread as well as more enjoyable for all those involved.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I am in agreement with Templar Bones, it might be a good idea to seek out some help from the more veteran and older members that hang out around here in roleplay threads.

Honestly, the action thread you've tossed up can use quite some work, it barely goes beyond the roleplay threads post minimum and its the first GM post of an action thread. Most will tell you that it should contain far more than what this RP's first post currently does.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Grotuz Nazstuf
Quick description: A greenskin with normal red eyes. He is a bit smarter than "normal" Orks. Grotuz has a dream: He wants to be a Kommando, do great things, shoot blindly and possibly start a own clan!
Expected career: Kommando

Hope this is good, but if there are any questions PM me. And we are allowed to speak like real Orks, right? Otherwise it would not be as fun!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

banelord has taken the suggestions of others and this RP is currently on hold.

I am going to lock the thread until banelord is ready to proceed.


----------

